# Corner Cabinet Drawer Design Question



## MT Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

Our kitchen remodel is coming along nicely. Now I am down to building two diagonal corner base cabinets, both with three drawers each.

If you have done this before, I would appreciate your input, good or bad, on the design I have come up with for supporting the drawer slides. My drawing perspective is looking down on the cabinet from above.

The drawer slides are 28 inch side mount ball bearing full extension soft close slides. The drawers will be 5/8 inch thick w/ 1/2 inch bottoms.

The face frame opening is 13 inches wide so the drawer boxes will be 1 1/6 less than that. 

The top drawer opening is 4 1/2 inches. The two bottom ones are 9 3/4 inches tall.

To support the slides, I was thinking about installing a hardwood 1 x 4 to the inside of the face frame. Then build a three sided box for the rear for the slides and the rear mounts to attach to. Glue and pocket screws will secure it in place. and the back piece will be attached not only to the bottom, top stretcher but to both backs as well.

The slides will be delivered tomorrow. 

Note: Using the material I have on hand, I can build according to my design without having to buy another sheet of plywood.

Below are pics of the cabinet under construction and my design sketch. Sorry, no Sketchup for me. :no:

Your thoughts appreciated.
Mike


----------



## sbrinser (Sep 8, 2014)

What if you ran a 1x4 horizontally from the front of the cabinet to the rear for each drawer slide. You could either attach directly to the face frame with glue/ screws or you could notch out the front-vertical 1x4 in your diagram to support the load better. Attach the horizontal 1x4 supports to the rear of the cabinet or to the plywood backing in your diagram as well.


----------



## sbrinser (Sep 8, 2014)

Hope this diagram helps a little more.


----------



## Sawdustguy (Dec 30, 2008)

You can get rear mounting brackets for most drawer slides. With 3/4" ply back tyou should be able to mount the rear brackets directly to the 3/4" ply. The front of the drawer slides can attach to the face stiles.


----------



## MT Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

George G said:


> You can get rear mounting brackets for most drawer slides. With 3/4" ply back tyou should be able to mount the rear brackets directly to the 3/4" ply. The front of the drawer slides can attach to the face stiles.


I have the rear mount brackets. Thanks. Looks like today will be design day. Not in a hurry. I want to get things right because I need to make two of them.


----------



## MT Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

sbrinser said:


> Hope this diagram helps a little more.


Thanks. I will take that into consideration.
Mike


----------



## Hammer1 (Aug 1, 2010)

Side mount drawer slides do not need to be attached along their length. All they need is attachment at the faceframe and attachment at the rear, typically a rear mounting bracket. You would only need a cross piece at the back for the brackets. The brackets also allow adjustability. Side mount slides are sensitive to being out of square or too tight. Framing them in won't allow any side to side adjustment and could cause problems later if there is movement.


----------



## MT Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

Hammer1 said:


> Side mount drawer slides do not need to be attached along their length. All they need is attachment at the faceframe and attachment at the rear, typically a rear mounting bracket. You would only need a cross piece at the back for the brackets. The brackets also allow adjustability. Side mount slides are sensitive to being out of square or too tight. Framing them in won't allow any side to side adjustment and could cause problems later if there is movement.


Waiting patiently for the Brown truck to pull up with my slides and rear mounting brackets. :icon_smile:


----------



## MT Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

Thanks for everyone's feedback. I appreciate it. The first of two cabinets is complete and set in place for test fit. One more just like it and the cabinet building phase of our kitchen remodel will be complete. Of course, I still have a boatload of drawers to build but that is next week! 

I changed my plan somewhat and eliminated the side pieces at the rear. I cut a piece to form a back so I could mount the rear brackets for the slides. It is glued, screwed and stapled to the cabinet carcase. Nice and solid. I had to add a filler piece to each side because the only plywood I had available wasn't wide enough to do the job when both edges were cut to a 45 deg angle. Two pieces of 3/4 ply screwed to the back filled the void nicely.

And I attached a piece to the back of each side of the face frame to provide additional support to the front of each slide.

The drawer slides were easy to install, especially since my sweetie took on that task.  Gotta love a helper like that. I know I do.


----------



## sbrinser (Sep 8, 2014)

Cabinets look great! 

Hammer1: Thanks for the explanation.


----------



## jjrbus (Dec 6, 2009)

Looking good! I did it slightly different, but I like doing things the hard way.

Doing them again I would not use plywood for drawer sides, too much flex making the end cuts difficult.

I am ready to do drawer fronts, handles should be a treat : )

Good luck Master Mistaker JIm


----------



## mako1 (Jan 25, 2014)

Looks good Stringer.The only thing I can see is that it's a lots of wasted space.Especially if you have 2 of them.I would have put a Rev-A Shelf in at least one to gain that extra storage.
Can't argue with the wife if she wont's more drawers .Just me.


----------

